# salmon at the mouth at oscoda



## tneering

anyone have any info about the mouth? one of the bait stores website says they are getting them, but they always say that. also, on the north pier, did they put the 4x4 up again or did the idiot at the trailerpark cut it down again? i know it is early but i have the itch i haven't salmon fished in a few years, and miss it wifes going to cedarpoint and i want to go north. thanks guys.


----------



## Weekender#1

Good luck on kings at the mouth this year, I am sure there will be a few around but will that be the same day you are there, maybe. 
I have a question to you Pier fishermen in Oscoda. Why has no one made a stink about the new fishing pier that is going to be built downtown. I know a better investment would be to spend the money to open up the North Pier to fishing with better access like build a walkway out and maybe a longer deck out the side to the north of the end of the pier seems that most of the action is just on the north side but a person risks life to get there, yea it is part of the karma but the money would be better spent in my opinion.


----------



## MstrAngle

lake huron has like 50 salmon, thats it.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

I've heard of 1 king caught off the north pier this year. Salmon fishing is tough off Oscoda, no matter which pier these days. But you can still get a few fish, just gotta put your time in. Best thing is to fish good conditions during ideal time frames. A steady NE during September should still give you a good shot at fish.


----------



## Denny jr

Hey guys,

I just moved to town (Oscoda), and the only pier Ive seen is the main pier by Mekenzie rd.....are yall talkin about the north side of that pier or is there another pier all together? And if you are talking about the north side of that pier, I thought that was private property and I couldnt walk out there???

Can someone explain...Ive been plugging away at the mouth and only caught some small junk, and one big sheephead. If there is another option, I would love to know about it!
thanks-Denny


----------



## Ralph Smith

Denny jr said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just moved to town (Oscoda), and the only pier Ive seen is the main pier by Mekenzie rd.....are yall talkin about the north side of that pier or is there another pier all together? And if you are talking about the north side of that pier, I thought that was private property and I couldnt walk out there???
> 
> Can someone explain...Ive been plugging away at the mouth and only caught some small junk, and one big sheephead. If there is another option, I would love to know about it!
> thanks-Denny


You can get salmon from the south pier, and its the best for walleye. The north pier however is better for the salmon and steel(when their in..Nov.) You have to know someone in park, or park across rd. at a place like wellmans and carry your gear. Its a long walk, and trecherous once you get out there to the board if its still up. Do a search, and you'll see what I mean. I just stay on the south, a little to big and old to be trying that stuff:lol:. I'll drink a few cold ones and watch the guys on the north side catch em, and root em on. Good luck if you try it, be careful and don't go when its windy, or you could get trapped or worse yet, swepped off:yikes:.

Also there is the option of taking a small alum. boat out and climbing the ladders. Easiest way to go if not too wavy in river. I've seen some 8 + footers coming over those walls, and a boat won't work on those days.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

> You can get salmon from the south pier, and* its the best for walleye*


:lol:, sorry Ralph, I had to man! The north pier is _the_ pier for everything in Oscoda, with the exception of steelhead. I've never seen the south outfish the north for walleye, ever. I've seen it done a few times with salmon, and steelhead are pretty even. The north is deeper and has more rock structure then the south; both sides of that pier are good for walter.


----------



## Ralph Smith

ausable_steelhead said:


> :lol:, sorry Ralph, I had to man! The north pier is _the_ pier for everything in Oscoda, with the exception of steelhead. I've never seen the south outfish the north for walleye, ever. I've seen it done a few times with salmon, and steelhead are pretty even. The north is deeper and has more rock structure then the south; both sides of that pier are good for walter.


Hey, thats o.k., I've never braved that walk out there, have too much....lets say top heavyness:lol: Have always fished the south, and did well on the walleye. Never seen many target the eyes on the north, most seemed to be fishing steel. This is spring early summer, haven't fished the eyes there in the fall, just steel off the south side. Is the dredging done yet?


----------



## ausable_steelhead

> Hey, thats o.k., I've never braved that walk out there, have too much....lets say top heavyness Have always fished the south, and did well on the walleye. Never seen many target the eyes on the north, most seemed to be fishing steel. This is spring early summer, haven't fished the eyes there in the fall, just steel off the south side. Is the dredging done yet?


The walk out there really is no big deal, just go when it's safe. The south can be good for walleyes, but if I had to pick which pier to fish, it would always be the north. I believe I fished the south pier exactly 1 time ever for salmon, and that was because the gnats were bad on the north(early August). As far as the dredging, not sure, I'm pretty much out of the loop on current info there anymore. I only make it back there a few times a year, and it's mainly late fall/winter/early spring.


----------



## Fishndude

The north pier has a deep spot, right on the outside end. The south pier is just flat and even sand at the end. Fish stage more around the end of the north pier, before either moving into the river, or moving back out to deeper water, and that deeper spot can be killer when there are (were) good numbers of fish around. They used to kill the Whitefish from the north pier, and caught hardly any from the south pier. The rip-rap at the end of the north pier might have been the reason for that, tho. 

I recently got into Walleye fishing on the Detroit River, and Lake Erie. It is more fun than spending hours and days trying to catch Kings or Steelhead in the Ausable, and coming up with a couple fish - for me, at least. And, man, do they taste good! I haven't fished for Eyes at all in the Ausable, but have seen people fishing them. Seems like most people either drag crawler harnesses as they drift downstream in the channel in a boat, or "float" a nightcrawler under a bobber, as they walk along the pier. I said, "float," because the bait is actually dragging the bottom, but under a float to indicate a light bite. Interesting idea, and it must work, because lots of people do it. 

I really miss the days when the south pier was packed with people casting spoons, and just crushing Kings at this time of year. And still others were anchored in boats from the 23 bridge to the boat launch, whacking fish with skein under a bobber. Great times. The north pier was almost always more productive, but didn't always have people fishing it.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Only fished the eyes up there when we were steelheading in spring, and fished just before and after dark with stick baits. Never went there just to target the eyes since I'm 5 min. form the Sagnasty here in B.C. tons of them here. Wouldn't mind getting up there for a try at a king again. Its about 2 hours closer (each way) for me than the westside, thats the only reason I like it. Same with PA, about the same as Oscoda for me, used to fish both alot in fall. Wish this side would come back:sad:. All this talk is gonna make me take time off work now:yikes::evil:


----------



## Denny jr

OK, I take it we are all talking about the pier heafs at the mouth, just the north side. Yes the dredging is FINALLY done and Ive seen a few fish pulled in since, Ive only caught a couple rock bass and 1 (yes, only one) cat...bout a 14incher...tossed him back to catch another day when hes all growed up.

BTW, will I bring trouble to me if I go hikin it over on the north side? Some one told me that was private property, owned by the condo's.....

-Denny


----------



## Gitzit

the north pier can be treacherous at times. I can remember a couple of instances where fisherman got trapped out there due to a nasty weather turn. I also know of what time that a fisherman drown in the river channel trying to use a small boat to access the the north wall.
The channel can get very rough and be dangerous for small boats as thee waves bounce from wall to wall and if you have an east wind added in you better hold....


----------



## BigSteve

MstrAngle said:


> lake huron has like 50 salmon, thats it.


 
Ain't that the truth?


----------



## Fishslayer5789

I remember around the year 2000, I went to the Ocqueoc River the first weekend of October and went salmon fishing with my relatives. Every single hole I came up on was loaded with fish. I went the first weekend of October a few years ago and saw one salmon total...it was pretty sad. Are there still any decent pushes on salmon in rivers on the east side other than the AS(if you could call that a large run of fish for over there)? I always see a ton of steelhead in the TB river so I'm assuming it gets quite a few salmon as well.


----------



## sadworld

BigSteve said:


> Ain't that the truth?


i heard of at least one being cought so i think were down to 49 now.... :lol:

seriously, i wish the dnr would step up and address this issue. it's not a secret that this area and perhaps the entire east side is not up to par with other areas of the state.


----------



## big_phish

tneering said:


> anyone have any info about the mouth? one of the bait stores website says they are getting them, but they always say that. also, on the north pier, did they put the 4x4 up again or did the idiot at the trailerpark cut it down again? i know it is early but i have the itch i haven't salmon fished in a few years, and miss it wifes going to cedarpoint and i want to go north. thanks guys.


They are not lying if there are reports of fish getting caught even if it was just a couple of fish. The report says "they're getting them," not fishing's hot, there's fish everywhere etc.....Also if they didn't specify salmon, it could be walleyes or another species.


----------



## Ron Matthews

sadworld said:


> seriously, i wish the dnr would step up and address this issue. it's not a secret that this area and perhaps the entire east side is not up to par with other areas of the state.



Knock, Knock

Is anyone home-
:sad:


----------



## Maverick1

Fished the Ocqueoc today. No Salmon or Pinks in the system yet. Waded the weir down perhaps a 1/2 mile or so. Ended up with 2 brookies for my troubles.


----------



## ERnurse

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## salmo'dog

brookies101 said:


> Now if he'd only waited a few weeks so he could witness the walleye slaughter soon to unfold before opening his mouth he probably could have saved himself the embarassment. Right Ralph?!?!?! What a goon :lol:


Not to hijack the thread, but how does one get in on this walleye action?


----------



## jrsoup

nddeshon said:


> Come on Ralph your on here every frickin day but when someone invites you to actually go fishing you refuse. I haven't seen any threads from you where you actually fish, just give your two sense at people who do fish . Come Ralph get a life, try fishing


It's people like you dipshizt that ruin it for everyone. Pull your head out of the orfice it is stuck in and think about what you post before you hit the submit button.

Ralph you don't need to explain anything to this clown.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

When u get a chance to go Ralph, give me a shout. I get married the 25th and after that its game on!!! The fish have it coming :lol:


----------



## jrsoup

Ralph Smith said:


> Some haven't a clue, and know nothing about someones life and thier situations. Too bad someone has to bash another for no apparent reason other than they can't catch fish themselves and have to live through others posts.:lol: Can't even provide a profile.


Where is Bubba when ya need him? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BigSteve

I too was a blown away to see someone with 2 posts calling out someone with over 5000. I also was thinking it may have been a joke. Not a great way to start off at MS. It's best to start off by making friends, not bashing people. Ralph I hope you get out there and tear em up soon. Well as good as torn up can be these days anyway.


----------



## Denny jr

WOW....didnt mean to start all that. Ralph, pay no attention to that BONEHEAD, he doesnt have the right nor the sienority to speak on you in that fashion...F-him! LOL...

Now, down to business...NO FISH WERE CAUGHT ANY DANG WAY. There just not biting yet. We will get out there though, and you are welcome on my boat ANYTIME. I dont have a schedule, Im a disabled veteran...so Im availible dam near all the time, so when you get some time and want to throw a few in the boat, hit me up, Im down!

Dad and I went out tonight and caught 0 fish yet again, but there was alot of people fishing the pier and a few boats trolling around, so the action is definatly picking up.....ALMOST TIME FELLA'S......another week or two and its on like donkey cong!!!!!!:lol:

Im sending my number to you, Ralph. Feel free to call anytime.
-Denny


----------



## Ralph Smith

Don't worry about it Denny, was nothing you did. I'll let you know when I'm heading up that way. Watch the sag. bay forum and you'll see some posts on the eyes for anyone interested. I post info when I catch fish, and sometimes when I don't. But I don't post every time I fish. I'm done with this thread also, so good fishing to all, and hopefully the poster realizes what he actually said. I don't hold grudges, I will even forgive him and let him net my fish if he actually ever gets out when and where I'm catching them soon:lol:. Good luck to everyone, now lets go fishing!


----------



## Denny jr

Ill check out the sag bay forum and see whats up.

To the post 'assailant'......now see what you did? Why would you post something like that when you dont even know the guy? You caused someone who actually enjoys this forum to LEAVE. Honestly, I dont think you should be allowed to post anymore...please take your negativity elsewhere and let us be.

-Denny


----------



## Steelmon

I've always done best at Oscoda with skein under a float, allowed to drift with the current. I haven't been there in awhile though, but I'm sure that method would stiil work well when some fish show up.
I fished the south side but cast as far toward the north side as I could, trying to time my casts to not tee everyone off. It's difficult to drift a float with people all around you using harware, but it works better up in the current [IMO], especially if the fish are gathering in one "slot" across the width. The problem with hardware in the current is that it doesn't spend much time in the strike zone. A float ensures that your presentation will get into the slot and stay there longer.

Last fall I hit a new spot with a spinner and caught a nice fish on the first cast . I made a few quartering casts after that and noticed that the bottom came up very fast, on both sides, from where I hooked the fish. By the time my lure sank deep enough and started working properly, it was only in the strike zone for a couple seconds. I tried casting farther upstream, to get down sooner, but that put me in the snags. I switched to a float and spawn. I let it drift right along the slot where I hooked the first fish and I hooked 4 more in a short period. Just food for thought.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

We used to just light them up on skein at the Au Sable mouth, but off the pier. On flat days, bobber/skein; rough water, slip sinker rig. We'd use big bags as well, kinda switch it up. I didn't post at the time, but we had some days out on the north with skein that were just sick(70+ fish). I've never seen another port where they run skein in the lake off the pier. That kind of action is a memory in Oscoda now, but you can still pick up a few fish. This time of year was when it would fire up good or anytime the fish started staying shallow throughout the day. As far as casting goes, these days, just keep putting your time in, it's a completely different game then 6-7 years ago(the last decent fishing).


----------



## friZZleFry419

So does anyone know if you can get out on the north peir yet?


----------



## Fishndude

You can almost always get out on the north pier, if you have a boat. Heck, I once rowed a boat from the dock where the commerical fishing boat is, out to the pier, tied up to a ladder and fished, and then rowed back up to the launch next to that commercial boat. It wasn't too tough, but I got a lot of strange looks when I was rowing back upstream 1/4 mile. Back then it was worth it to row out and back to fish that pier. 

I will add that I used to see anglers get stuck out there in bad weather quite a bit. The weather would creep in, and by the time they realized it was too rough to get off, they were stuck. That was before cell phones, and someone always had to call the Coasties to come rescue them. The rescue team had to come up from Tawas, and the weather wasn't good - which is what caused the problem in the first place, and sometimes it took awhile for the rescue crew to arrive. I have vacated that pier *just* before it got too rough to get off, before. It was exciting to say the least.


----------



## friZZleFry419

well i dont have a boat.


----------



## wyldkat49766

You couldn't pay me enough to get me to walk out on the north pier.


----------



## Ralph Smith

ausable_steelhead said:


> We used to just light them up on skein at the Au Sable mouth, but off the pier. On flat days, bobber/skein; rough water, slip sinker rig. We'd use big bags as well, kinda switch it up. I didn't post at the time, but we had some days out on the north with skein that were just sick(70+ fish). *I've never seen another port where they run skein in the lake off the pier*. That kind of action is a memory in Oscoda now, but you can still pick up a few fish. This time of year was when it would fire up good or anytime the fish started staying shallow throughout the day. As far as casting goes, these days, just keep putting your time in, it's a completely different game then 6-7 years ago(the last decent fishing).


I know they don't all have a pier, but....HB,PA, and Harrisville, all fished well w/spawn and bobber. First light was always hotbite.


----------



## friZZleFry419

fished last night into the morning . Seen 1 salmon landed . small. other than that seen cats and and a dog:rant:. bottom fished big stanky bags off the end and casted probably 800 times had 2 slams at about 130. then around 230 bam :xzicon_sm hooked something heavy , heavy enough it felt like salmon, But looked like a 15lb kitty:smile-mad...8hrs i was spent . good luck, good riddance, and goodbye!


----------

